# ath9k usb issues (Solved)

## Ion Silverbolt

I'm using a TP-Link wireless usb card that uses the Atheros 9271

```
Bus 001 Device 010: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. 
```

I'm pretty sure I have all the proper drivers installed, and I installed the ar9271.fw file into /lib/firmware/ but dmesg shows that it still cannot find the firmware. Does the firmware file go into a different folder perhaps? Thank you.Last edited by Ion Silverbolt on Fri Dec 03, 2010 3:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ion Silverbolt,

Show us  

```
ls -l /lib/firmware
```

 and the section of dmesg where the firmware fails to load.

You need to make the kernel drive a module. Many wireless cards have this issue when they are built into the kernel.

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

For some reason, the git.kernel site gives me a 0 byte firmware file. I got it from here and it works great.

http://www.2shared.com/file/D3dVFI9N/ar9271.html

----------

## anton_kg

I suggest to 

```
emerge sys-kernel/linux-firmware
```

 instead of downloading a random files from untrusted locations.

Alternatively, it should be a separate ebuild with the necessary firmware.

----------

